# best type of cutter



## douglasmoore58 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum I smoke a lot of Robusto and Rothschild sizes. Any recommendations on a particular type of cutter for them?? Thanks.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Double guillotine .. Xikar xi..whatever is an excellent choice. 

Cross cut with a v-cutter

Clover pattern with a punch


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

If your not new to cutting cigars I would also say a double guillotine. For around $25 I (((HIGHLY))) recommend the Zederkoff serrated cutter. Its very good.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

+1 for Xikar xi series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Isn't this the fun of cigars. Take your travel humi out with an assortment of cigars in varying favorite sizes. Lay your cutters and lighters on the table and start experimenting. Find out what works for you in the sizes that you enjoy.

I started out loving my Xikar V cutter. Then thought that I had graduated to strait guillotine cutter, and then discovered the deeper Colibri V cutter which I thoroughly enjoy and then discovered that while the colibri was deeper, that attribute does not serve it well with lancero's and petit coronas so I was back to my Xikar which I still love.


----------



## cigarsinmypipe (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm a scissors man myself.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The best cutter is one that has a lifetime warranty and does the job it's supposed to. I have every cutter known to mankind because I have a sickness for cigar accessories. My advice is to try different types and then choose what you like...kinda like cigars. Use a cutter you like and like what you use.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm a bit surprised that no one's mentioned a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. I'm very fond of the Zederkoff serrated cutter I received from @Yukoner and, probably use it more than any other I have but, the perfect cutter is also a great value with a warranty.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I'm a bit surprised that no one's mentioned a Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. I'm very fond of the Zederkoff serrated cutter I received from @Yukoner and, probably use it more than any other I have but, the perfect cutter is also a great value with a warranty.


I always advise guys just into the hobby to get one. But the op said he's smoked plenty of cigars so I figured he had his cutting down pat.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I always advise guys just into the hobby to get one. But the op said he's smoked plenty of cigars so I figured he had his cutting down pat.


I'm still in the fog from the sinus infection. I probably need to refrain from posting until I'm firing on all cylinders again.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I'm still in the fog from the sinus infection. I probably need to refrain from posting until I'm firing on all cylinders again.


No you were right. The perfect cutter should always have a spot in everyone's accessory box.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

btw if you use the Cuban Crafters warrenty your like $14 into a $20 cutter. You might as buy a new one and save 2 weeks of turnover.


----------



## JustJoshua (Dec 7, 2016)

Cuban crafter perfect cutter on amazon. I love mine. 

MrZ


----------



## oldmantex (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the Xikar double guillotines myself. Nice blades and lifetime warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Xikar, if I had it to do over again, I would only own Xikar. I have a pile of sub par cutters. I keep a Cuban Crafters in my pickup. It cuts crooked but I still use it. I have some Colibri cutters, they suck. I had a nice big RG Vector, it was good for a couple cuts and got a nick in the blade. I have a bunch of cheap plastic cutters too. Buy a $25 or $30 Xikar from Amazon, it'll last forever. If not, exchange it at the B&M.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Xikar cutters all the way.

I have both a Xikar Xi1 and an Xi3 cutter and I love them both. Plus the lifetime warranty can't be beat.

If you can still find one, the USA made Palio cutters are good too.


----------



## douglasmoore58 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks all. Sounds like the Xikar is one to try out.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Xikar VX, hands down, #1 - only cutter I use these days


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

A bit of counterpoint on the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter. They cut a little too deep for me. I like their Euro model better for a value in the same $15-ish range, though my usual go-to is a Xikar Xi1 or Xi3. With a good sharp double guillotine like that, and a little practice, you can nip slim enough to just take away a disc of the cap without getting into the filler at all, leaving nice rounded shoulders on the head.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Def xikar xi series. Or perfect cutter by Cuban crafters. Or v cutter you xikar


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Everyone has offered some good suggestions. - - I don't know if this might apply to the OP or not, but I'll put it out there. I have a number of cigar cutters including a Xikar V cutter that I like very much. I was considering getting a Xikar Xi3. But then I looked over the specs and it hit me - - I own many small folding and fixed blade knives with far better steel and that are much sharper than the dedicated cigar cutter. In addition, these small thin flat ground blade knives can easily be sharpened to maintain a razor edge. But before I was thinking "Cigars need a cigar cutter. " 
YMMV but I basically saved myself about $50. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a bunch of cutters and I also think Xikar makes the best. But I would like to mention punch cutters and again Xikar is the brand to get. I think you really need both. A punch won't work on a pointy end cigar. And I had CAO flathead and it wouldn't fit in my guillotine cutter, I had to punch it. Also I often punch first, then if I don't like the draw, resort to cutting. It's nice to have options.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

wintergreen said:


> I have a bunch of cutters and I also think Xikar makes the best. But I would like to mention punch cutters and again Xikar is the brand to get. I think you really need both. A punch won't work on a pointy end cigar. And I had CAO flathead and it wouldn't fit in my guillotine cutter, I had to punch it. Also I often punch first, then if I don't like the draw, resort to cutting. It's nice to have options.


For torpedo / belicoso .. Take your punch and make a hole 1/4 -1/2 inch from the tip. It directs the smoke to wherever you want in your mouth. Kinda like a Dickman cut..

Got using a punch on large gauge cigars..make a clover shape with 3 or 4 punch cuts.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

It really doesn't matter what cutter you initially get.

If you stay in the cigar game long enough, your curiosity will motivate you to try other types too.

Above, I mentioned saving $50 by using one my sharp pocket knives to cut cigars.

Yesterday I ordered a Colibri V cutter. The cut looks deeper and wider than my Xikar V and I want to see if it's better.


See how that works ?


----------



## wintergreen (Feb 9, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> For torpedo / belicoso .. Take your punch and make a hole 1/4 -1/2 inch from the tip. It directs the smoke to wherever you want in your mouth. Kinda like a Dickman cut..
> 
> Got using a punch on large gauge cigars..make a clover shape with 3 or 4 punch cuts.


That is a very interesting idea! I have never heard a suggestion like that before. The only thing is that I like to be able to rotate my cigar to control canoeing. Still I am going to try this just to try something new.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

wintergreen said:


> That is a very interesting idea! I have never heard a suggestion like that before. The only thing is that I like to be able to rotate my cigar to control canoeing. Still I am going to try this just to try something new.


That works great. You get to hit different taste buds and parts of your mouth as you rotate the cigar.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

happy with my cheapo perfect cutter from cuban crafters


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Noob or FOG , you can't go wrong with a perfect cutter...


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Here (the other cigar forum I attend) http://forum.cigaraficionado.com.pl...gadzety-cigaraficionados-vt2977,40.htm#166665 you will see the (im)perfect cutter made with my own hands out of a cheap guillotine cutter and humidor divider  Works quite well!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bozoo said:


> Here (the other cigar forum I attend) http://forum.cigaraficionado.com.pl...gadzety-cigaraficionados-vt2977,40.htm#166665 you will see the (im)perfect cutter made with my own hands out of a cheap guillotine cutter and humidor divider  Works quite well!


Cool , I taught my girls to just to lay the cutter on a flat surface and it becomes a perfect cutter.


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Cool , I taught my girls to just to lay the cutter on a flat surface and it becomes a perfect cutter.


Oh yes, that's the way to convert virtually any cutter into "perfect" one (and back).


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

bozoo said:


> Oh yes, that's the way to convert virtually any cutter into "perfect" one (and back).


How do you convert it back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Xikar X8 can handle most any ring gauge. That lifetime warranty seals the deal.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JimOD said:


> How do you convert it back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You pick it up off the table..lol


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

JimOD said:


> How do you convert it back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I meant the table way mentioned by UBC03. You just pick it up from the table


----------



## loadz (Feb 8, 2017)

I like the colibri v cut. Its a deep v cut and the sharpest cutter ive ever seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinceNJ (Mar 4, 2017)

I have tried to find the perfect cutter for years. I have every type - scissor, desktop, double guillotine, etc. - you name it. I received the Cuban Crafters perfect cutter yesterday. It is insanely good. Sharpest cutter I have ever used. Nothing I have tried compares. And $20?? It's nuts!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Quit trying to get me to spend more money!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Quit trying to get me to spend more money!


Buy a Boston Cigar Cutter. ...that will set you back a $1000...or the smaller Boston Cutter called "the little guy"...it only costs $200. I have both....told ya'll I have a accessories sickness.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

This might be weird to the more sophisticated amongst you, but I only own that cheap cuban crafters perfect cutter and 75% of the time I have no idea where it is so I just lop the end of cigar off with a fresh razor blade. Great cut every time.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ivandrocco said:


> This might be weird to the more sophisticated amongst you, but I only own that cheap cuban crafters perfect cutter and 75% of the time I have no idea where it is so I just lop the end of cigar off with a fresh razor blade. Great cut every time.


That's enviable..I have cutters everywhere. Just bid on 4 more. It's kind of a sickness.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

ivandrocco said:


> This might be weird to the more sophisticated amongst you, but I only own that cheap cuban crafters perfect cutter and 75% of the time I have no idea where it is so I just lop the end of cigar off with a fresh razor blade. Great cut every time.


I used a .009 razor blade for a long time.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> That's enviable..I have cutters everywhere. Just bid on 4 more. It's kind of a sickness.


I'm bidding on one now too, wonder if we're after the same snips :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ivandrocco said:


> I'm bidding on one now too, wonder if we're after the same snips :vs_laugh:


I haven't been outbid yet on any..kinda hoping I lose at least 2


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

@UBC03... Just swiped these for $7.

Casa del Oro appears to be a cigar shop in Melbourne Australia? That's all I can find, but these looked like a nice pair of german snips.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've never had any luck with scissors..But I've never tried those..hope they work out..I've been outbid on 2 of the four so far..but not the ones I wanted outbid on...


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I got this one on ebay. I don't really like it for cutting, but I am taking cigary's advice and using it to cut long ash to try and hold an inch ash to keep the smoke cool.


----------



## Ripdog28 (Mar 2, 2017)

. Here is one you can sharpen yourself and is .187 CPM154


----------



## Ripdog28 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Ripdog28 (Mar 2, 2017)

I really hate spending a few bucks every few months on cheap ones and would gladly spend much more for high quality o ea, so am making some.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I've owned my Palio cutter for years and it has never failed me. Still very sharp and cuts clean. I keep wanting to try some of the offerings from xikar but my 8 year old Palio works flawlessly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

4thtry said:


> I've owned my Palio cutter for years and it has never failed me. Still very sharp and cuts clean. I keep wanting to try some of the offerings from xikar but my 8 year old Palio works flawlessly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat. I keep thinking about buying a really nice cutter, but I find that my dinky plastic one works just fine. I'd rather spend that $40-60 on some cigars! People swear by the Cuban Crafter, and I think they're only $20. I'll probably bite on that for my birthday.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

MidwestToker said:


> I'm in the same boat. I keep thinking about buying a really nice cutter, but I find that my dinky plastic one works just fine. I'd rather spend that $40-60 on some cigars! People swear by the Cuban Crafter, and I think they're only $20. I'll probably bite on that for my birthday.


My thoughts exactly. $50-60+ could be a good bundle of smokes I can cut and burn with my perfect working cutter haha. That being said I've almost bought the Colibri v-cut simply because I want to try a vcut abs it's pretty affordable as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

4thtry said:


> My thoughts exactly. $50-60+ could be a good bundle of smokes I can cut and burn with my perfect working cutter haha. That being said I've almost bought the Colibri v-cut simply because I want to try a vcut abs it's pretty affordable as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just FYI, Colibri just put out a new cheap version of a V-cut. For $10, it's probably worth a try:

Colibri Launches Firebird Viper V-Cut | halfwheel


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

4thtry said:


> My thoughts exactly. $50-60+ could be a good bundle of smokes I can cut and burn with my perfect working cutter haha. That being said I've almost bought the Colibri v-cut simply because I want to try a vcut abs it's pretty affordable as well


Another slippery slope once you give in. Good stuff is good stuff, though. Adds to the enjoyment IMO. Buy a Xikar Xi1 or Xi3 and you'll know that I mean. Shop around. I just picked a NIB Xi1 from a fellow Puff member for $25... added to my existing Xi1, Xi3 and about a dozen other cutters with no regrets. And those Colibri V-cuts are getting great reviews from real people! I'm not a big V-cut fan, but I'm pretty sure I'll pick one up just for the sake of knowing I have the best one on the market when I do feel the need.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> Another slippery slope once you give in. Good stuff is good stuff, though. Adds to the enjoyment IMO. Buy a Xikar Xi1 or Xi3 and you'll know that I mean. Shop around. I just picked a NIB Xi1 from a fellow Puff member for $25... added to my existing Xi1, Xi3 and about a dozen other cutters with no regrets. And those Colibri V-cuts are getting great reviews from real people! I'm not a big V-cut fan, but I'm pretty sure I'll pick one up just for the sake of knowing I have the best one on the market when I do feel the need.


Perhaps I'll try to shop around here or eBay for one of those cutters. The last thing I need is another slippery slope to tumble down head first. Between diving in to CC's last year and my humidor upgrades I'm going to need a part time job to fuel this hobby if I continue at this rate haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

I love to use a cigar punch myself!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 13, 2017)

I own a Xikar XI3 and an inbuilt punch on two of my lighters.
I am, however looking at the Sarome EXCT2 which, theoretically could mean I get an even cut without any effort. With the Xikar I have to push down as I am cutting in order to get a flat/even cut.









Looks interesting. Costs a bit, though. It's also Japanese made.

I still want a v-cut, and for that, I will get Xikar.
I hate Colibri with a passion. Their lighters and cutters for me have failed after 1 - 3 uses.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I only use the Imperiali Genève laser cutter. Life's too short to use crappy cigar accessories.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I only use the Imperiali Genève laser cutter. Life's too short to use crappy cigar accessories.


Ha, Ha..yea right! That was the over-the-top stogie cutter from that high priced humidor someone started a thread about a while back. I think that humi was like $1M.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a Xikar Xi2 that I love. From what I gather it's the same as the Xi1 or 3 just plastic (er..sorry nylon fiberglass composite). All I care about is the business end and it cuts like a champ. I am in the market for a punch and a V though.

Speaking of, question on punches for you experts out there. What is the ideal punch diameter? I'm assuming this is highly subjective but there must be a reason punches come in diameters ranging from 7mm-11mm right?


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

That laser cutter is insane.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I used a .009 razor blade for a long time.


You Da Man!!! Finally someone else who figured out there are cheap ways to do Great things....


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> I have a Xikar Xi2 that I love. From what I gather it's the same as the Xi1 or 3 just plastic (er..sorry nylon fiberglass composite). All I care about is the business end and it cuts like a champ. I am in the market for a punch and a V though.
> 
> Speaking of, question on punches for you experts out there. What is the ideal punch diameter? I'm assuming this is highly subjective but there must be a reason punches come in diameters ranging from 7mm-11mm right?


The smaller the better for me. I use them for short filler, and the object is to keep the tobacco particles out of my mouth. The hole always gets bigger as the cigar is smoked, so I like to start with a smaller punch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

JimOD said:


> The smaller the better for me. I use them for short filler, and the object is to keep the tobacco particles out of my mouth. The hole always gets bigger as the cigar is smoked, so I like to start with a smaller punch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That s good to know. I had no idea the hole got bigger, though now that I sit and think that does make sense. As does getting a smaller punch I think. If you want a bigger hole you could always clover it or add another. It's hard to go back the other way and make the hole smaller 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> That s good to know. I had no idea the hole got bigger, though now that I sit and think that does make sense. It's hard to go back the other way and make the hole smaller


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Pocket knife, machete, or Gurkha kukri all work fine for me. (As long as they're very sharp.)

But lately I've been liking the Colibri V-cutter.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Why do some of you like a V cut better than a straight cut?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy956 said:


> Why do some of you like a V cut better than a straight cut?


Won't cut too deep, won't ruin cap like a punch might, won't cause any unraveling of the wrapper, still a great draw, can W or X it with the V-Cutter for enhanced draw if needed, but you still get to focus the direction of the smoke during your draw which I find makes picking up flavor easier when I can direct smoke to certain parts of my mouth, also allows me to keep from getting tongue bite and such.

Oh, and it looks kewl too:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Won't cut too deep, won't ruin cap like a punch might, won't cause any unraveling of the wrapper, still a great draw, can W or X it with the V-Cutter for enhanced draw if needed, but you still get to focus the direction of the smoke during your draw which I find makes picking up flavor easier when I can direct smoke to certain parts of my mouth, also allows me to keep from getting tongue bite and such.
> 
> Oh, and it looks kewl too:vs_cool:


Makes sense. Yet another gadget I "need" to get... Damn, does the spending ever stop? >


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Randy956 said:


> Makes sense. Yet another gadget I "need" to get... Damn, does the spending ever stop? >


No..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

JimOD said:


> The smaller the better for me. I use them for short filler, and the object is to keep the tobacco particles out of my mouth. The hole always gets bigger as the cigar is smoked, so I like to start with a smaller punch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just picked up a 7mm Xikar twist punch on your size recommendation :grin2:. Thanks again!

Now I just need a V-Cut.... LOL


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ripdog28 said:


>


That is slick where would I get one of these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

Just got one of these. Was hoping the online retailer had some of the older Made in USA ones left (he said he thought he did, but wasn't sure of colour.)

Took my chances and ended up with pine of the newer Quality Import ones.

Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Voltaic (May 31, 2017)

Personally I am quite happy with my Colibri Cut Cutter (that's how it is listed where I bought it) as far as actually cutting cigars but I often defer to a punch because I feel it leads to less little gritty bits of cigar debris in my mouth.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

My everyday go to cutter is a Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter, I like the thing so well after own one a couple of month with no problem, I bought a second one as a backup should I loose the first one.

The Cuban Crafter was under $20.00, and I would call it the best all around cutter for the money.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Everyone should have a prefect cutter. I have one for both of my girls. 

Hint: laying a cutter on a flat surface turns MOST cutters into a perfect cutter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Everyone should have a prefect cutter. I have one for both of my girls.
> 
> Hint: laying a cutter on a flat surface turns MOST cutters into a perfect cutter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good hint.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Everyone should have a prefect cutter. I have one for both of my girls.
> 
> Hint: laying a cutter on a flat surface turns MOST cutters into a perfect cutter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yep, bring one to poker night after someone cut off half an inch of the cigar they mooched off me as if they were chopping up hotdogs for beanies and weenies.

Plus, that spares my Xikar from anyone that licks their cigar before using MY cutter.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Based on some of the things I've read here, I have two cutters on the way. A "V" cutter and a serrated cutter. 

I'll post some pics of how they cut when I get them. I lost my best Xicar on a trip back in February so I'm due for a new one.... or two.

Incidentally, putting the cutter flat on a table really does make the perfect cut most of the time.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy956 said:


> Based on some of the things I've read here, I have two cutters on the way. A "V" cutter and a serrated cutter.
> 
> I'll post some pics of how they cut when I get them. I lost my best Xicar on a trip back in February so I'm due for a new one.... or two.
> 
> Incidentally, putting the cutter flat on a table really does make the perfect cut most of the time.


I'm not sure which serrated cutter you're talking about - perhaps a guillotine, instead? 
I'd agree on needing a V though, that's about all I ever use 
@Voltaic, as far as getting bits of cigar stuck in your mouth - that's exactly why you might consider your current cutter less-than-perfect.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

After watching Laurence Davis of Sautter Cigars on YouTube, I decided to get the stainless steel quad desktop cigar cutter he uses in his videos. It has two straight cutters and two V-cutters and retails for under $50. Straight cuts have a slight convexity because of the way the guillotine rotates with the lever but the result is perfectly fine. The V-cuts are also very serviceable. Not really the most practical option—I have cigar scissors and a Xikar Xi3 that do a great job and are more portable—but it's fun to be able to cut 'em like a pro.

I would have included a link to an ad for the cutter and to the YouTube video of Laurence Davis using it but I'm not sure of the Puff protocol and don't want to run afoul of the rules. In any case, you can find it easily on Google.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm not sure which serrated cutter you're talking about - perhaps a guillotine, instead?
> I'd agree on needing a V though, that's about all I ever use
> @*Voltaic*, as far as getting bits of cigar stuck in your mouth - that's exactly why you might consider your current cutter less-than-perfect.


It's a lotus serrated cutter. From Walmart of all places!
I'll give it a shot.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lotus-Jaws-Serrated-Cigar-Cutter-Red-Black/681559055


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Randy956 said:


> It's a lotus serrated cutter. From Walmart of all places!
> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lotus-Jaws-Serrated-Cigar-Cutter-Red-Black/681559055


Someone on here bought one and loved it. It leaves definitive marks from the serrated blades.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Piper said:


> After watching Laurence Davis of Sautter Cigars on YouTube, I decided to get the stainless steel quad desktop cigar cutter he uses in his videos. It has two straight cutters and two V-cutters and retails for under $50. Straight cuts have a slight convexity because of the way the guillotine rotates with the lever but the result is perfectly fine. The V-cuts are also very serviceable. Not really the most practical option-I have cigar scissors and a Xikar Xi3 that do a great job and are more portable-but it's fun to be able to cut 'em like a pro.
> 
> I would have included a link to an ad for the cutter and to the YouTube video of Laurence Davis using it but I'm not sure of the Puff protocol and don't want to run afoul of the rules. In any case, you can find it easily on Google.


I almost got a similar one on ebay the other day. It's a good thing I didn't get it. She said I'm now on a budget it would be hard to keep that thing under wraps. :wink2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Randy956 said:


> It's a lotus serrated cutter. From Walmart of all places!
> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lotus-Jaws-Serrated-Cigar-Cutter-Red-Black/681559055


Yeah, its on Walmart's website, but if you look closely, it's actually coming from Lighter USA. Most of what sells on Walmart.com is sourced from other vendors so you might find it direct somewhere else and cut out Walmart...


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I choose my cut method based on what type of cigar I'm smoking.

I always prefer to punch a parejo. Reason being, if you straight cut a parejo and the draw is too loose, there's no going back. You are stuck with the loose draw and can only hope that it tightens up a bit as you smoke. It usually wont. If you punch a parejo, it's kinda like testing the water. After punching, if the draw is too snug, you can always cut it to try and open it up. I've never punched a parejo and had the draw too loose. It's either snug, or just right. 

Figurados are different. The head of your typical figurado is a torpedo, so you will probably be straight cutting them. The torpedo is unique because it gives you several opportunities to cut and get the draw just right. That's harder to do with a parejo. With a torpedo, you can cut off a small amount, test it, and cut more if you need to. Usually, you can eventually get it right, but torpedos tend to have a snug issue more than other cigars simply because of their shape. When that happens, you run the risk of cutting off too much where your getting into the shoulder of the cigar. If you cut into the shoulder, it can unravel quite easily. So unfortunately, you will sometimes run into snug torpedos and you just have to live with it. Massaging will help sometimes.

So what's the best TYPE of cutter? With a parejo, it's a punch. Any punch will do, but it MUST be sharp. If a punch is dull, you can easily crack the head and ruin the smoke. Make sure it's sharp; go slow and be careful.

With a figurado, any guillotine type cutter will do as long as it's razor sharp. I happen to be a Brian Glenn fan. Here's a guy that's cut probably over 5000 cigars. What does he use? The Cuban Crafters perfect cutter. Someone on this forum mentioned to me that the CC perfect is kinda like a cutter with training wheels. I get it, but you don't cut into thousands of cigars and then land on a cutter that has training wheels. The cutter is extremely consistent and is probably the best option if you don't like to punch.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

The new lotus serrated cutter next to a Padron 6000


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Randy956 said:


> The new lotus serrated cutter next to a Padron 6000


Houston...


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ebnash said:


> Houston...


...


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Serrated cutter on a Nub smoke. 
https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/zederkoff-z-rated-guillotine-cutter-cutters/1512105/


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Problem solved*

Lotus cutter


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Randy956 said:


> Lotus cutter


Nice color scheme on that cutter.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

That Lotus looks to be a re-branded Zederkoff or vise versa.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

WABOOM said:


> That Lotus looks to be a re-branded Zederkoff or vise versa.


It could be. I'll take your word because I've not seen the Zed cutter. 
It appears to be really made. Time and cigars cut will tell if it holds up.
Twenty six bucks to my door is pretty good.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

WABOOM said:


>


You are spot on. Those look to be identical. Black was on option when I ordered this one.

How do you like it?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Randy956 said:


> You are spot on. Those look to be identical. Black was on option when I ordered this one.
> 
> How do you like it?


They are excellent.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

A V cutter should arrive today. 
Next up is a serious punch cutter. I've a couple affixed to the bottom of lighters but they don't seem to be as sharp as they should be. 

I'm kinda old school and have used gillitine cutters most of the time. But from what I read on Puff the cutter should be selected based on cigar shape, which makes good sense to me.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Randy956 said:


> A V cutter should arrive today.
> Next up is a serious punch cutter. I've a couple affixed to the bottom of lighters but they don't seem to be as sharp as they should be.
> 
> I'm kinda old school and have used gillitine cutters most of the time. But from what I read on Puff the cutter should be selected based on cigar shape, which makes good sense to me.


I agree that a good quality dedicated punch is nice to have. But those punches on some lighters do come in handy sometimes (as does the one on the Modus II Cigar Tool - excuse the blatant plug for my product!).

@*Joe Sticks* turned me on to the solution for sharpening dull cigar punches. Use a Chamfer and Deburring tool designed for prep'ing cartridge cases for reloading. It also takes care of any problems with them getting dinged or out-of-round.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

OH man, what a great idea! 

Thanks!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Look at this! the Colibri Firebird is also the same as the Zederkoff and the Lotus


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

That one costs a lot less, too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Randy956 said:


> That one costs a lot less, too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hmmm . . . I'm a bit skeptical on using a serrated blade for cigars, but at the Firebird price I'd definitely be willing to see how the concept works.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Joe Sticks said:


> Hmmm . . . I'm a bit skeptical on using a serrated blade for cigars, but at the Firebird price I'd definitely be willing to see how the concept works.


It works really well. No problem on the first ten sticks. So far, I don't see a downside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

They are super good. I haven't seen any downside. The serration holds the wrapper in place at it cuts so it doesn't have the same squishing effect. By the time is starts to squeeze, it's already poked in and begun to shear thru it.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Btw, they are $10.79 and free ship on ebay.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> They are super good. I haven't seen any downside. The serration holds the wrapper in place at it cuts so it doesn't have the same squishing effect. By the time is starts to squeeze, it's already poked in and begun to shear thru it.


I told him someone here loved them. I couldn't remember who. I remember the close up pics you took of the cuts..it is an impressive cutter.
Don't really need it for my 40rg but I can see it really doin the job on 50+.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'm a 'knifeknut' guy. Serrations are used to grip a surface that might roll away - - - by mariners for cutting rope. To saw through a tough surface that you don't want to squash . . like in a bread knife. The teeth are also usable for this sawing action when a straight edge has already dulled. Restaurants often pass out serrated steak knives to their patrons because they stay usable longer. Glass plate surfaces can quickly dull a straight edged knife blade.
I often cut my cigars with a razor sharp, thin straight edged blade (not serrated) pocket knife. I keep it sharp and it works well. It takes little effort. I'll have to try this serrated Firebird. You've got my curiosity going.


----------



## Cigar Virgin (Jun 5, 2017)

douglasmoore58 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum I smoke a lot of Robusto and Rothschild sizes. Any recommendations on a particular type of cutter for them?? Thanks.


Hello douglasmoore58 there are lots of best cigar cutter that you could choose for a perfect cigar.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigar Virgin said:


> Hello douglasmoore58 there are lots of best cigar cutter that you could choose for a perfect cigar.


I see this is your first post..it's great that you tried to jump in and assist, but when you get a minute could you do a post in the introduction section.

Just a little background. How long have you been smoking, what ya smoke, where ya from? ..it's the polite thing to do and a great way in ingratiate yourself to your fellow members... They like to say hi.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Joe Sticks said:


> I'm a 'knifeknut' guy. Serrations are used to grip a surface that might roll away - - - by mariners for cutting rope. To saw through a tough surface that you don't want to squash . . like in a bread knife. The teeth are also usable for this sawing action when a straight edge has already dulled. Restaurants often pass out serrated steak knives to their patrons because they stay usable longer. Glass plate surfaces can quickly dull a straight edged knife blade.
> I often cut my cigars with a razor sharp, thin straight edged blade (not serrated) pocket knife. I keep it sharp and it works well. It takes little effort. I'll have to try this serrated Firebird. You've got my curiosity going.


As a firmly "V-Cut" guy, this serrated thing has me interested as well... :nerd2:


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I will tout the advantages for people with CSS Syndrome of the Cuban Crafter Perfect Cutter. Aka CSS is _(Can't See Stuff)_, need reading glasses. Only Cutter that work in low light, no light, or for people who need glasses, or just have poor vision.

The negative of the CC Perfect is it is not pretty, sexy, branded, it is like a Flintlock Rifle, it works, and does a great job cutting a Cigar.


----------

